# periorbital block with MAC



## non236 (Feb 18, 2009)

If an anesthesiologist administers a periorbital block for cataract surgery and the pt is then subsequently monitored for the rest of the procedure by a CRNA, can the anesthesiologist bill 67500 for the block and the CRNA bill 00142 for the MAC?  Or are these inclusive?  Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 18, 2009)

Are the MDA and CRNA in the same group practice?  If so, then the answer is no, the block is not separately billable because it is part of the mode of anesthesia.  If appropriately documented the MDA could report his/her block placement time as discontinuous time with the CRNA attendance time.  

Hope this helps.

Julie, CPC


----------



## rkris1781 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just check with records, usually periorbital block will be given by surgeon during cataract surgery


----------

